# just thought I'd pop in



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Hola peeps! I just thought I'd pop by and and say hello. Heh...been a while since I did that...May 5th apparently  Yes, I'm still around and plan on coming back for those of you that miss my trademark silliness. I made the mistake of going a little overboard and got a lil burnt out on the aqua hobby. Just taking a small break from being quite so active about it, so I don't stop loving it cause that would really suck. Part of it is I haven't had time to just sit down and enjoy my handiwork! The only thing I can find time for is taking care of water changes and feeding. 
But I'll be back to the forums at some point=) My tanks are still up and running. Slightly overgrown at the moment but the fish seem to be absolutely loving it and I sorta like the look. Maybe I'll take a pic after my new computer arrives =)
Anywayz, hope you all are doing well. Never fear, Thaerin was here! Mwhahaha


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad you are still around, Thaerin!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know that everything is well on your end... See you soon!


----------

